# Seeing things which aren't really there?



## Lovecats (Aug 7, 2013)

Sometimes I'll look at something dark (e.g a window at night, a room with the lights out, etc) and I'll imagine to see something, something bad like a dead person or something scary looking in general, and then I'll have to look to check it isn't there, or sometimes when I'm walking along an empty road I'll imagine someone to be there... Or someone bursting into my room, but nobody is there. Sometimes I'll see shadows yet when I actually look they aren't there, I'm just imagining them, how do I stop myself imagining and seeing these horrible things, it scares me so much... Is this normal?!


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Stop watching horror movies...Just kidding i had a fear just like that until age of 14-15 but then i just realized its just stupid to imagine things like that and there is no reason for fear when its dark. I think you will eventually realize that too and overcome that fear.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes..i find seeing things that aren't really there is the most fun iv ever had...when I was young I used to imagine there was skeletons walking behind me if I was on a dark road at night.....


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

The darkness tricks your eyes. We've all seen shadows move and imagine figures. It's not the dark you're afraid of, it's what's in it. We're not cats-and even they cannot see in complete darkness.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen all kinds of weird things in the dark. One of the most terrifying being as I layed in bed suddenly saw this weird woman jump infront of my door and screech like a banshee...


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It depends what you mean when you say you "see" these things. If it's purely a result of the dark which makes your vision fuzzy, no worries, we all more or less get tricked. If it's your imagination making you edgy, it's not hallucinating either.

If you DO hallucinate and truly SEE things no matter how bright or dark the room is... you've got a problem. Either schizophrenia or a real supernatural force haunting you hehe.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I did this a lot when I was younger, I was sensitive to scary movies and anything like that and now I end up loving the darkness and I basically feed off of it. I think you'll get over it as you get older.


----------

